# Rear Thru-Axle conversion?



## afullsodacan (May 17, 2011)

A guy I know at a bike shop said he had just converted his rear axle on his Iron Horse to a thru axle. After thinking about it, and looking into it, I think he might be full of it. Is it possible to convert it? :idea:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Absolutely what kind of hub do you have? Not all hubs can be converted.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Some hubs can convert from quick release skewer to 10mm bolt on through axle. This makes a noticeable improvement in rear wheel stiffness and feel of the traction limits.


----------



## afullsodacan (May 17, 2011)

@mimi1885 - I have a DT Swiss Cerit hub, but I am not necessarily interested in converting mine, unless it is pretty simple and cheap. More or less, I was just wondering if it is possible.

Well, I understand if you change the back hub/wheel you can convert. But, what about the frame? Wouldn't it have to be modified if it is for just a standard 9mm quick-release axle?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

afullsodacan said:


> @mimi1885 - I have a DT Swiss Cerit hub, but I am not necessarily interested in converting mine, unless it is pretty simple and cheap. More or less, I was just wondering if it is possible.
> 
> Well, I understand if you change the back hub/wheel you can convert. But, what about the frame? Wouldn't it have to be modified if it is for just a standard 9mm quick-release axle?


If your hub can be converted then it's not that expensive. I just swap out the axle on my industry nine to 10mm TA and use 10mm DT Swiss rswd, it was quite simple.

Since you already have DT Swiss it could be even cheaper but not cheap. I paid $30-40 for my rear skewer I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I converted mine a few years back. Was it worth it? Yes. However, I rode with the "Old school" quick release stuff since the mid 80's and have to say I didn't have any less fun because I didn't have my thru-axle. Bottom line, it's all up to you. The technology exists but it doesn't mean you won't (can't?) have fun. 

Oh, and yes, as others have said, it is possible depending on what hub you have. Some are more expensive to convert than others.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

For the most part when you switch you would not notice any difference either only in a more extreme situation like I read in derby's other post. Only when you switch back to the qr you'd be able to tell the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

A through axle requires specific drop-outs that the axle threads into. A through bolt is also an axle but works with the standard qr drop-outs. There is also bolt up where the axle is static and uses bolts on each end.

Several hubs can be converted to 10mm thru bolt (such as DT 240s or Hope Pro II) while others like many of the Shimano models can be converted to bolt up.

To my knowledge there is no conversion available for the DT Onyx and Cerit hubs.


----------



## afullsodacan (May 17, 2011)

Ah, I think I see, mtnbiker72. So, technically a THREAD-IN thru axle like on the brand new Treks is different than a through bolt. A through bolt is better than the old quick release design, but does not thread in, right? So, the guy at the LBS I talked to must have meant a thru BOLT, not thru AXLE. If I have understood correctly, then my original assumption was right. You can't convert to a THREAD-IN thru axle with a frame that was made for the 9mm dropouts, but you can convert to a thru BOLT.


----------



## Brhocker (May 3, 2011)

so are you saying you can take a standard 9mm drop out and put that 10mm thru bolt in it????


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Brhocker said:


> so are you saying you can take a standard 9mm drop out and put that 10mm thru bolt in it????


Rear qr drop-outs are 10mm, front qr drop-outs are 9mm


----------



## afullsodacan (May 17, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I mean 10mm dropouts :blush:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

derby said:


> Some hubs can convert from quick release skewer to 10mm bolt on through axle. This makes a noticeable improvement in rear wheel stiffness and feel of the traction limits.


That's exactly what I did on my Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki. Got an aftermarket solid axle from Wheels Mfg and just replace the standard 10mm QR with it. Then used M10x1.0 nuts and 2 thin washers on each side to prevent the axle to slip when torquing down.

I really like the result. Easier to get back to the same rotor/caliper alignment and a lot less flex which makes for improved traction and better pedaling trough rough stuff.

A well invested $15.


----------



## hudub (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got a 2012 Giant Reign 0 and have been trying to research a rear through axle conversion. The rear hub is a DT Swiss 350, which according to the "justridingalong" website is convert-able to a through axle. However doesn't the frame need to be modified to accept a through axle verses the stock QR?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

hudub said:


> I just got a 2012 Giant Reign 0 and have been trying to research a rear through axle conversion. The rear hub is a DT Swiss 350, which according to the "justridingalong" website is convert-able to a through axle. However doesn't the frame need to be modified to accept a through axle verses the stock QR?


According to DT Swiss website you can convert to 135mmx10mm. You may need the conversion kit and RWS skewer. If you want to convert to any other format you may need to check with DT Swiss.:thumbsup:


----------



## simon spragg (Jun 20, 2010)

You cannot convert to a BOLT through because the frame cannot be changed to accept the threaded bol
t. But as long as the hub will accept a 10 / 12mm through axle like the RWS / or Superstar Components - High Spec Parts For Peanuts. Because the 10mm through axle will perfectly fit the 10mm rear hub drop out it must be virtually as good as a maxle lite type 12mm threaded system. The difference will be that the threaded system (which you can't ever have on a Giant reign - likewise my giant VT) pulls the frame tips together, as opposed to squeezing the frame tips togehter and some consider this is a better connection. The bolt up systems requires the axle to be converted to an axle with threaded ends which then allow 10mm bolts to screw into the axle at each end, like suspension bolts. Frankly hub manufacturers should all either use 10mm through axles or bolt up axles therefore removing old fashioned skewers. In which case the need for frames to be bolt through ready is negated. Does it work? I have ordered the 10mm system from superstar components and end caps to go with hope pro 3 SPAM 4 hubs, the hub is 10 / 12mm through axle ready.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

I picked up a set of dt m1800 wheels on closeout but both had thru axle hubs.. i think they are the 350 hubs. Front was 15mm thru and rear was 12mm thru. Dt makes quite a few axle conversion kits thoug. 

I ended up with the 10m thru axle in the rear and had to ebay a 15mm to standard qr axle for the front. I was a little nervous about the ebay piece but it ended up working perfectly. 

I didnt really notice any difference in how it rode with the 10mm thru axle in back. 

Check with the lbs they should be able to source you the right parts to make it happen.

My front wheel however the end caps sat in the hub kinda loose like so you cant just pop caps on that one.. So the ebay piece was just a smooth 15mm axle with a standard qr in the middle. It has o rings on the end so it seals out the nastyness and is slightly shorter across than the hub itself so when you clamp the skewer it preloads the berings and everything pulls tight. 

Thought it was super sketchy at first untill i put it on and it worked perfectly. Its not a dt approved or named part though just some random ebay seller but it works.


----------



## Tyler121 (Mar 24, 2015)

David C said:


> That's exactly what I did on my Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki. Got an aftermarket solid axle from Wheels Mfg and just replace the standard 10mm QR with it. Then used M10x1.0 nuts and 2 thin washers on each side to prevent the axle to slip when torquing down.
> 
> I really like the result. Easier to get back to the same rotor/caliper alignment and a lot less flex which makes for improved traction and better pedaling trough rough stuff.
> 
> ...


 are you using the stock hub?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought some 10mm axle caps for my Stan's hubs and a Hadley 10mm thru-axle. not sure that it greatly improved my bike, but I like the peace of mind that it's much more secure.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

If the hubs convert to 12x135, you can do a 12mm axle stepped down to 10mm threads. Theres just no way to widen the chainstays to accept the more popular 12x142.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

thread hijack time!

If I already have a 135x10 thru on my steel singlespeed and could replace the sliders to accept a 142x12, would that be a giant waste of time?


----------

